# Highland Mtn Bike Park



## JSHSKI (Aug 23, 2011)

My friend Peter and I went to Find our Rides, the one time a year intro course that includes bike, protective gear, lift tix, and instruction. The bikes were GT Ruckus 7" travel Freeride machines. As two > 45 yo Dad's, who ride xc frequently and keep our tires mostly on the ground, we were like space travelers at Highland. Our great Instructor Karen got us familiar with some skills unique to DH and took a run with us to check if we were ready to be cut loose on the mountain. For me, trying to ride with a full face helmet and shin-elbow-shoulder-chest pads was the hardest part. I was like a little kid in a ski suit who can't put his arms at his sides. Once we were on our own, it was a blast. All the runs are fun with banked turns, bridges, and sooo many jumps. (if that is your thing) It isn't my thing as I found out at the top of Hellion. I rolled down this steep entry with ease, but found myself airborne before I knew how I got there. Crashing with all that gear on almost feels like it is happening to someone else. From then on, my goal was to roll up with enough speed to make it to the top, but not enough to launch. Try this 20 times in the course of one run. The day was great, the place is great, fellow riders were friendly, everyone who works there is awesome. Even the food is better than ski mountain fare. I envy all the riders who are comfortable getting air. For them this place is a playground with endless possibilities. I can't wait to go back. Here is the one small rub: Now we are hooked and our choices are to buy freeride/DH bikes, or rent the Ruckus again which is $89/Day. It just makes the value of the $99 find your ride program even more apparent.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2011)

This place looks great.  I'm glad to see that they got this NELSAP area going again.  Hopefully they will [someday] get skiing and riding going again.


----------



## massbmx (Aug 23, 2011)

Highland is so much fun...something for everyone.  Not to mention the vibe.

And the find your ride program is great for anyone and everyone as well.


----------



## JSHSKI (Aug 23, 2011)

*It has had an intersting evolution*

From what I can see, on the day it opened it was the best technical, hard core place to freeride in New England. They have added camps, a training center, a very easy beginner trail, and now XC trails are in the works. It has a great fun vibe with good tunes playing and nice people all around. It reminds me of the feeling at a ski resort on a warm spring day. For all of you long time XC riders (like me) it is a great field trip to see how the red bull/gravity crowd parties. They welcome everyone and you see some awesome tricks being thrown as you eat on the porch, or ride the lift. Not a bad ride from the Boston suburbs either. I probably sound like a shill for the place, but I have no vested interest beyond sharing a really fun experience that anyone who loves riding would also love. They have a great web site and you have Google so check it out.


----------



## Nick (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like a cool program. I'm looking for a new bike, but I also want new skis this year, and this is getting expensive. 

I'll have to check this out next summer!


----------



## JSHSKI (Aug 24, 2011)

*The Equipment costs can kill ya*



Nick said:


> Sounds like a cool program. I'm looking for a new bike, but I also want new skis this year, and this is getting expensive.
> 
> I'll have to check this out next summer!



For local riders with their own bikes, Highland is a very affordable obsession. If buying a bike is figured in to the equation, it gets crazy fast. When I got home from day 1, I immediately stared looking for Freeride Bikes on Craig's List and ebay. Now I am glad I did not make an impulse buy. For every inch of increased travel, the price of a new bike goes up about $2K! The technology continues to evolve and improve. These beautiful, expensive, works of art, depreciate considerably once they are used. If it is not going to be ridden frequently, a freeride bike is not a good investment. For a couple of visits a year, renting means I can ride the latest and greatest, although I am not good enough to really use the tech. And transporting these long travel beasts is not a small matter either. Thanks to Find your Ride, anyone can have a taste for the price of a nice meal at a fancy restaurant. I too would focus on getting the right Skis for this upcoming winter. Just keep Highland in mind for when you want a fun, different experience from everyday XC riding.


----------

